# I can't seem to get Xorg+Gnome working...



## bigtoque (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the first time I'm using FreeBSD, and I just downloaded and installed 8.1 RC2 amd64. I'm using a Radeon HD 2400 Pro with a 32" Samsung 1080p TV. My problem is that I can't seem to get Xorg running properly (or if it is running alright, I just can't log in to Gnome)

Just to start off, I have read the handbook and have been scouring the pages here looking for an answer, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

After the FreeBSD install I used the commands `pkg_add -r xorg` and `pkg_add -r gnome2` to install Xorg and Gnome.

I ran `Xorg -configure`, and then `X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro`. X loaded up and my mouse worked fine. I copied the xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/, then added 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf.

I also edited the xorg.conf file sections for "monitor", "screen" and "display". I added the Horizontal/Vertical sync, default depth, and resolution. (even tried the "advanced" solution to look through the Xorg.0.log to pick out my monitors settings - ModeLine "1920x1080" 148.5 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125)

When I start the computer, I get greeted with this screen: (kinda looks like a login screen, but I can't log in)








When I Ctrl+Alt+Fn out, I see a 
	
	



```
[drm] Resetting GPU
```
 message.

When I look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, there are only two "EE" lines that say something about keyboard and mouse. There are also three "WW" lines that have 
	
	



```
DRI init changed memory map adjusting...
```

I'd post some logs if I could, but I have to reboot the computer to get into windows just so I can post.

Do you guys have any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2010)

Gnome needs /proc filesystem mounted for some arcane reason.... 

Put this into your /etc/fstab:


```
proc    /proc   procfs  rw      0       0
```

And then:

`# mount /proc`


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 17, 2010)

That fixed the problem!

Thanks!


----------

